# Help! Harveys hibernating won't wake up



## Pickles90

Harvey is hibrnating he is in a tight ball and won't come out he's not hissing but is breathing and is responding a bit to touch by curling up tighter and is responding a bit to loud noises . I have him under my clothes against my skin with my bath robe and blankets over him. Its 11am here (ireland) it doesn't look like he was awake at all last nite and I didn't take him out yesterday so I don't know how long he's been hibernating he was up the night before last.


----------



## Pickles90

Can someone please tell me how long it usually takes hedgies to wake up from hibernation???


----------



## Herisson

viewtopic.php?f=5&t=41


----------



## Pickles90

Thanks but I've already searched the whole site he has a CHE and a thermostat and gets anough light so I don't know why this happened I'm gong to move his cage into the warmest room in the house as soon as he wakes up and get a heating pad as soon as i can it feels like he is starting to wake up a bit now


----------



## Pickles90

Harvey's awake and fine now thank god I'm going to make sure this doesn't happen again!


----------



## smhufflepuff

Glad he's up and moving. 

The risk you now have is that hedgies who've gone into hibernation are more susceptible to doing so in the future... especially the near future. Even after you figure out what may have caused it and corrected that problem, for now (and the next few days), keep a very close eye on him, make sure the temperature in his house is a bit higher than normal, and that he's on a very consistent light/dark schedule getting plenty of light.


----------



## Hedgiepets

It can take a half hour or more sometimes to bring them out of hibernation. You have to warm them slowly with your body heat.


----------



## Pipkin

Pickles around 4pm do you put the light on in the room hes in? As thats when it gets darker here now.
I put the light on in my hedgies room from 4pm till about 9pm then hes getting over 12 hours of light a day, which is what they need. That couldve made him hibernate if hes in the dark from 4pm till the next morning.

Im glad he's ok and has woken up though


----------



## Pickles90

Yeah I put the lights on when it gets dark an turn them off when I go to bed I think the room was just to cold for the CHE to heat the whole cage but I moved him to my room (the warmest room in the house) and I put a heating pad under the cage on the side his bed is on I'm also going to cover the bars of his cage on the sides to keep heat in better (got some about good advice about how on chins-n-hedgies) I've checked him a couple of times today by sticking my hand in his igloo and he is his usual huffy self I took him out once as well and his belly is nice and warm I'll keep a close eye on him for the next week

It took him about an hour of being under my jumper with blankets over him untill he woke up I was so relieved when he did (this is my first experience of a hibernation I was convinced he wasn't going to wake up)


----------



## Nancy

Try putting the light on at 7ish am and leaving it on until you go to bed. I don't know what it's like there but at this time of year here, often the days are dull and daylight alone is not enough.


----------



## Pixel101

*Help*

My hedgehog is hibernating she's unfurled now and sitting on a heating pad. What scares me is she's the runt of the litter much smaller than her litter. And normally extremely hyper she fell asleep under her wheel and hasn't eaten or drank much and I only got yesterday please help!


----------



## Poppy_the_hedgie

This is an old thread. Make a new one for your question.


----------

